# Trenadrol



## Mags (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi guys any of you come across this? Any good?

Cheers


----------



## quark (Nov 1, 2007)

FatThumbSupplem said:


> I personally haven't tried superdrol, i've just avoided it for some reason. Haladrol works well if your new to prohormones. It helped me keep my size during a cut! I've put buddies on it that never used prohormones before and they put on a solid 6 to 8 pounds on average. Personally, I'm in love with trenadrol from kilosports. First time I used it, and I am an experienced hormone user, I put on 13 lbs in 3 1/2 weeks. Maintained 10 of it after PCT. By the way, I'm 6', 230 right now about 12% bf.



 Taken from "Halodrol and Superdrol" thread. I'm a little skeptical (by nature I guess) but that was his fourth post and he sells the stuff.  
 Contains 17b methoxy-trienbolone but I'm not familiar with this. Would be nice if the gains stated were legit. I'm also interested if any one else has had these kind of impressive gains.


----------



## quark (Nov 1, 2007)

This is a pretty good thread I found on XX.com... 
 Seems Trenadrol is the same as Methoxy-TRN.


----------



## Mags (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't believe the 13lbs gain for a second - especially from what's apparently a prohormone.


----------



## FatThumbSupplem (Nov 1, 2007)

Mags said:


> Yeah, I didn't believe the 13lbs gain for a second - especially from what's apparently a prohormone.



why not? trenadrol works. period. and i'm not say that because i have my business to think about. you want to know if others have experienced what i have, check this link out (one of my competitors):

Kilosports Trenadrol Log - Page 8 - DiscountAnabolics.com Forum

Epi-MAX and Tren stack log - Page 3 - DiscountAnabolics.com Forum

just because i'm new to the board doesn't mean i'm not legit. no offense taken, cause i know how newbs get on boards and talk out their ass.  by the way, i just opened my online store in mid october, so i'm brand new. 

hope these links help.


----------



## emf (Nov 2, 2007)

*trenadrol*

ive taken trenadrol 3 times im in my 3rd wk of 5 a day for a six week period,and have another cycle in the fridge.
i got some modest gains the first couple of times,but find that i get the best results from these phs,by using them when im dropping a few lbs.
body fat drops my size stays the same and strength goes up.


----------



## Mags (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not saying it's useless or that it's ineffective. However, I don't believe this product can induce gains of 13lbs. Especially if followed by the usual spiel of 'lean muscle'. Maybe I'm just too much of a sceptic, but the industry's saturated with shitty placebo supplements that do absolutely nothing. The only supplements I have any faith in, I can count on one hand. It may well give you gains, but I feel they will not be as great as the one previously claimed - those types of figures are left to the AAS' (and that's including water and fat).


----------



## emf (Nov 2, 2007)

*i agree with mags*

i competed for years placed 3rd in the usa.
took the old roids.these phs are pretty weak if you ask me.thats why i use them while dropping a few lbs. and retaining size and strength.


----------

